# fehlende Seiten Ausgabe 07/2014?



## b3nn1 (1. Juni 2014)

Bei mir endet das Heft nach Seite 98....ist das ein genereller Fehler?
Sieht nicht nach rausgerissen aus, sondern saubere Klebestelle.

An wen kann ich mich wenden für Support, würde gerne das ganze Heft lesen.


----------



## FTTH (1. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte mal eine PCGH in der die Seiten vertauscht waren.


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2014)

Die aktuelle Ausgabe beinhaltet 130 Seiten. Für Fragen wende dich an den Kundenservice.

https://shop.computec.de/kundenservice/default/index/tlcat/178/


----------



## cutterslade1234 (2. Juni 2014)

Da ist wohl (leider) noch mehr schief gegangen. Bei mir geht es von Seite 66 auf 99 bis 130 weiter. Und von Seite 99 bis Seite 130


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2014)

Heft Sharing? Jeder bekommt einen Teil der Seitenanzahl


----------



## cutterslade1234 (2. Juni 2014)

der ist gut  
der Aboservice war sehr nett und die aktuelle Ausgabe kommt demnächst.
hoffentlich vollständig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2014)

Falls das Problem größer sein sollte könnte man hier eine Tauschbörse einrichten


----------



## Schrotti (3. Juni 2014)

Ich kann dir sagen warum.

Es gab einen Code für World of Tanks (Seite 108) was sogar vorne drauf steht und schwupps wurde der ganze Teil heraus gerissen.

Der eigentliche Code steht auf einer anderen Seite aber den werde ich hier nicht publizieren.


----------



## DrDave (3. Juni 2014)

cutterslade1234 schrieb:


> Da ist wohl (leider) noch mehr schief gegangen. Bei mir geht es von Seite 66 auf 99 bis 130 weiter. Und von Seite 99 bis Seite 130


 
Das gleiche Phänomen hat meine Ausgabe auch...


----------



## Conyx (7. Juni 2014)

cutterslade1234 schrieb:


> Da ist wohl (leider) noch mehr schief gegangen. Bei mir geht es von Seite 66 auf 99 bis 130 weiter. Und von Seite 99 bis Seite 130


 
 Frisch aus dem Urlaub zurück, PCGH ausgepackt und das selbe Problem...


----------



## cutterslade1234 (7. Juni 2014)

Hm, also kein Einzelfall. Aber Die PCGH Ausgabe die ich als Ersatz bekommen hatte war iO.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (19. Juni 2014)

Bei mir ebenfalls, gerade erst entdeckt, da zurück aus dem Ausland


----------



## hornhautman (19. Juni 2014)

Ist wahrscheinlich das "Neues Papier" Feature! Wahrscheinlich war das Klopapier jetzt aufgebraucht in der Druckerei! Sorry


----------



## Amlug_celebren (19. Juni 2014)

Dachte ich mir auch schon sowas in der Richtung 

Jetzt wird mir schnellstmöglich eine Neue geliefert  Sehr schön


----------

